# Cloudy Water Won't Go Away...



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

This tank has been cycled and running for months. For some reason the water is getting cloudy and won't go away. I did a 25% water change last night because for some reason it was showing some ammonia in the water. The cloudiness was a little better but went back to normal this morning. I was going to do another water change and clean the gravel again assuming maybe it's trapped food and waste? I am clueless on where this ammonia is coming from but it cannot be good for my Red Bellies.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

you just doubled your bio load in the tank, so the filters need to play catch up... just keep an eye on things and everything should even out soon


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

If you add bioload and there isn't enough bacteria in the filter, bacteria will start to opportunistically grow in the water column itself.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

^^+1
I was told this by my LFS owner also. Basically if you don't have enough media in your filter for the bacteria to colonize they'll just float around in the water column. I have 5 liters of ceramic rings in my cannister and my water's always crystal clear.


----------

